# Anyone up for the Show and Shine at Audio Advice this Sat 12th?



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Just been on the phone to Iain at Audio Advice.

They are having a Show and Shine this Saturday as well as the Sound off the same day .:buffer: 

There will be prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd (engraved perspex trophy for each along with some Meguiars goodies :thumb

Entry cost will be £5

So anyone up for it?


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

was there, was a good day but i feel the judging was a bit dodgy


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Really:lol: 

Shame you didn't know the judging criteria 

Try harder next time....:wave: 

Any nice photo's you could stick up?


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

what was the judging criteria then ?


----------

